# Estonian: fountain



## Setwale_Charm

Tere!!
Could somebody please explain to me the difference between _purskkaev_ and _allikas_ in usage?
   Äitah.


----------



## halfminded

*"purskkaev" *and *"allikas"* are two different things.
*"Purskkaev"* is an artifact, made by humans. A construction that produces a flow of water. 
*"Allikas"* on the other hand is a natural flow of ground water. The second meaning of the word  *"allikas"* is *"source"* (= the place, person, circumstance, thing etc from which anything begins or comes).

Loodetavasti sai asi sulle nüüd selgemaks

Poolearuline


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So is *"allikas"* something more like _a spring_? _a waterfall_? _a geyser_?


----------



## halfminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> So is *"allikas"* something more like _a spring_? _a waterfall_? _a geyser_?



Yes, _"alikas"_ is _spring._ (_Waterfall_ is _juga/kosk_ and _geyser_ is _geiser _or _kuumaveeallikas)_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tänan väga abist, halfminded.


----------

